#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Wind energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download

## akansha gupta

Wind is a form of solar energy. Winds are caused by the uneven heating of the atmosphere by the sun, the irregularities of the earth's surface, and rotation of the earth. Wind flow patterns are modified by the earth's terrain, bodies of water, and vegetative cover.It is a machine composed of 2 or 3 propeller-like blades  known as the rotor. The rotor is attached to the top of a tall tower. As  the wind blows it spins the rotor. As the rotor spins the energy of the  movement of the propellers gives power to a generator. There are a few  magnets and a lot of copper wire inside the generator which make  electricity.

Because winds are more powerful higher up off the  ground, wind turbine towers are about 30 metres tall to allow the rotor  to grab more wind energy. The turbines are built with a device that  turns the rotor to ensure that it always faces into the wind.

Just  one wind turbine can generate enough electricity for a single house or  the electrical energy to pump water or to power a mill which grinds  grain. The electrical energy can also be stored in batteries.





  Similar Threads: Wind energy seminar report/pdf/ppt download Nuclear energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download Introduction of Non-renewable energy resources in environmental engineering  pdf download Ocean energy  in environmental engineering free pdf download Solar Energy in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------


## mona sharma

can you send me the link of turbine energy please

----------

